# Displaying Temp and MBM



## gek (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi,
I have configured ATI Tool to send the card temp to MBM5 and that's all working fine. Things is, I now don't need ATI Tool to display the temp in the taskbar. Is there any way of enabling it to send the temp, but not display it?

Ta!


----------



## bim27142 (Nov 18, 2004)

what's an MBM?


----------



## gek (Nov 18, 2004)

Mother Board Monitor


----------



## Erroneus (Nov 18, 2004)

Disable Tray icon in misc settings.


----------

